# I have water inside the cabin!!



## adaso (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I am a new member and want to ask if somebody had the same problem as I have now with my x-trail 2.0
Somehow water has come in the cabin at the bottom carpet. At the back right side was the most water gathered when I first saw it and it was like a small pond!! We had a mild rain continiously for three days!! Is it possible to get so much water from just this rain?? And how?? It has been a week now and it has start smelling bad....need to dry it up and find from where is the water coming in.....any suggestions? :waving:
Thanks in advance////


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The water came into the cabin from the air-conditioning evaporator hose. This hose is connected to the air-con unit and it is router to under the car where this condensation can escape to. Somehow the hose must have got disconnected are/or blocked which may have caused this.

I suggest you take the car to an air-con specialist so they can check the hose connection.


----------



## adaso (Mar 15, 2012)

aussietrail said:


> The water came into the cabin from the air-conditioning evaporator hose. This hose is connected to the air-con unit and it is router to under the car where this condensation can escape to. Somehow the hose must have got disconnected are/or blocked which may have caused this.
> 
> I suggest you take the car to an air-con specialist so they can check the hose connection.


Thank you very much for your reply!
I must say none of all the specialists I have talked to over here have thought of this possibility......I just hope it is this simple problem easy to fix and not a more hidden problem and hard to find.
I forgat to mention that water is in the spare tire compartment too, not much but it is wet!! Do you still think it can be the air-con hose? 

By the way, love your old and new x-trails!!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, I thought the water was at the front near your feet, if it is at the back it's completely something else.

Do you have a sunroof in your xtrail? If yes, check the drainage channels for blockage.


----------



## adaso (Mar 15, 2012)

aussietrail said:


> Sorry, I thought the water was at the front near your feet, if it is at the back it's completely something else.
> 
> Do you have a sunroof in your xtrail? If yes, check the drainage channels for blockage.


No I don't have a sunroof......the car will need to get a step by step check.....there is no other easy way to find out from where the water came in!!!! My Nissan mechanic has thought of every possibillity, so unfortunatly it is not a common situation. When I find out what has happend I will post it here for everyone to know.
Thank you again for your friendly help!!!


----------

